# Poll Question



## Chef_Jimmy (Mar 27, 2006)

Why is it everytime i try to vote on the poll. it goes to a "cannot fine page" page and doesn't take my vote? This has happened every time


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2006)

That is odd. I will see what I can dig up for an answer for you.


----------

